# An introduction..



## coffeehouse (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi there - we've just registered to the site so thought we would say hello!

We're from the Coffee House & Tea Room Expo event, which is a new two-day trade expo that is taking place next September in Harrogate.

If you own or work in a coffee house, tea room, cafe or similar or are the food & beverage manager of a similar establishment, it is a great event to pop in your diary. We'll be showcasing the leading suppliers of ingredients, equipment and services plus there will be a full educational programme happening too (with practical demos, hands-on training and valuable talks by experts).

You can find out more here http://www.coffeehouse-expo.co.uk/default.html.

Bye for now!


----------



## MrShades (Jul 29, 2009)

Hmmmmmmmmmmmm.... nice advert. Talk to Glenn....


----------

